# 2016 AU Convention Race



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi all, 

We just finished the first meeting for handlers in the upcoming 2016 AU Convention Race, It will be flown from Southern California to Mesa Arizona rougly 350 mi. for most of the handlers. It should be a great race and convention. The web site http://www.2016auconvention.com/ is still under contruction but come back and visit it often as the photos and bio's of the handlers will be posted on the site. 

Lawman


----------



## RCB Loft (May 8, 2014)

I went to the website link and it sounds like there will be mini races within the overall race. Because of the large area covered by the handlers it appears there will be an overall winner, a separate winner among Riverside/San Bernardino, a separate winner in Orange County, and a separate winner in Los Angeles. This will be an interesting race/format if my reading between the lines is correct.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

RCB Loft said:


> I went to the website link and it sounds like there will be mini races within the overall race. Because of the large area covered by the handlers it appears there will be an overall winner, a separate winner among Riverside/San Bernardino, a separate winner in Orange County, and a separate winner in Los Angeles. This will be an interesting race/format if my reading between the lines is correct.


As I understand it so far (the final boundries have yet to be set) there will be 3 sections north south split between riverside and san bernardino and then a west division that will include everyone west of the 15 freeway (it will end up somewhere between the 15 and the 71 is my best guess) it all depends on how many handlers in each section sign up, then the final boundries will be assigned.


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

I know it is early and it is very vague, but any idea on what clubs would be participating.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

As I do not know that answer, I would suggest getting ahold of one of the co chairmen for the race.



Chairman- Kamal Hindi - 909-348-3830 [email protected]

Co-Chairman- Michael Byrd -909.332.0424 [email protected]


I know many individauals who are planning on flying including many from my own club, IEIC, but as with all things most want to participate just not all as a handlers.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

For anyone interested in flying the 2016 AU race you will find that both my brother and I will be handlers, my brother flys under the loft name of Highlander and I fly of course under loft name of Lawman. At this point it looks like I will be in the north section while my brother will be in the south section. But as I stated before so far the sections are not set in stone, so time will tell. We have both flown the east course 10 route as well as the north course with the 395 concourse and have each of us been involved raising pigeons for close to 40 years and actively working with and flying racing homers for the better part of the last 25 years. 

Anyway the work on the new web site is going a little slow so be patient and I hope to see most of you at the convention. http://www.2016auconvention.com/


----------

